# "Federation Annihilation" client build finished



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Soon to be on it's way to it's new home. There were so many posts of these Klingon ships all of the sudden I didn't bother to post in-progress work! 

Base has "burning" Fx in the destroyed ship, and I used Starling Tech's sound/light board for the Bird of Prey in the klingon ship with a few alterations...









As you can see, we went for more of the ship from the orignal "Star Trek: The Movie". Six shades of grey plus black and rust add to the hull colors. The Klingon markings are also painted, not decals. I added the rear engine area as well as parts-bin details to the front wall of the main body, as well as some minute details on the front "head" of the ship. It's completely lit with working engine lighting, firing disruptor cannons and torpedos with sound on the front, fiber optics window and running lights and flashing navigation light.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Cool idea!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Video links: Click on photos to view (2) videos


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Do NOT mess with that Klingon! Great job love the burning effect too.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

That is a cool concept. Great job!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! What a creative concept for the base and well executed to boot! I like the lighting choices and "upgrades" to the D7. The flashing lights add a lot.

And the burning effects of the _Constitution _class ship are phenomenal.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Also how did you do the twinkle effect on the Constitution? I've been trying to find that exact effect for an Ent-C build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Bravo sir!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Also how did you do the twinkle effect on the Constitution? I've been trying to find that exact effect for an Ent-C build.


LOL! WEEEEELLLL..... I nab those flickering LED's out of those little "votive" candles you can buy at Michaels or Big Lot's! The last box I bought at Big Lot's had 12 of them, along with 18 batteries, for $15. I don't use the batteries in my builds, but I DO use them in my wireless alarm system on part of my house! I was paying like $4 each for those things from Radio Hack a few years ago!!! Now I get a huge supply when I buy these! They work just fine, I generally use a 220 ohm resistor to keep them fairly bright, and they will show right thru some non-painted styrene! (I first used them on one of the martian Tripod's from Pegasus I sold last year, and am currently doing another one the same way) They are yellow, and I also use a solid red next to it to give it a bit more of the "burn" Fx. Simple solution instead of an expensive board.

Now if it's an engine flicker you want, both VoodooFx and Starling tech have boards for that. I generally use Randy's stuff, it always works!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea. This is the way to do it, Tim! Beautiful! I especially love the display rod passing through the bridge., as a duel mount. Shows domination!


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Stellar job Tim!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Tim Nolan said:


> LOL! WEEEEELLLL..... I nab those flickering LED's out of those little "votive" candles you can buy at Michaels or Big Lot's!
> 
> Now if it's an engine flicker you want, both VoodooFx and Starling tech have boards for that. I generally use Randy's stuff, it always works!


Nothing wrong with savings cash! Yeah I was going for a look similar to when the Enterprise gets blasted along the secondary hull in Wrath of Kahn. This might be the way to go.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

That poor Federation Starship. Even in that poor condition, I bet Scotty could squeeze a "wee" bit of power out of the old girl!

Great build. I love it!

Sincerely,
MBZ.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

The Klingons show no mercy !! Great looking build ! :thumbsup:


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Great stuff! 
Qapla'!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool and great idea using the fed ship as the base.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jafo said:


> cool and great idea using the fed ship as the base.


X2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! I like the use of the destroyed starship for the base a lot. And the flickering lights look great!
The Klingon looks to have escaped unscathed- was it a sneak attack? Was it cloaked?


----------

